
An interactive video of the Chelyabinsk asteroid event - jcurbo
http://www.asteroidday.org/interactive
======
Mithaldu
If that's supposed to be an advertisement for Interlude, then it's not very
effective.

The constant hissing is extremely annoying, in Chrome the video time bar only
works in the upper few pixels (which i discovered only by accident), the skips
from perspective to perspective come very surprising and it is unclear whether
they skip to indoors views because they think it's more impressive, or because
all the outdoor cameras dropped dead before the impact.

The only interesting information i got from that page is that the impact
apparently happened at ~68000 km/h.

------
markbnj
"Get ready to interact?" I don't think the average human resident of the year
2015 needs to be prompted to think of an information display as interactive.
You might need to warn them if your site _isn't_ interactive. Anyway, two main
thoughts: first, extremely annoying audio environment; second, chasing the
fireball to click it to get a different view is a very odd choice of
mechanism. Overall this approach, in my view, doesn't make the information
about the event easier to find, view, or understand, and that's the only thing
that really matters.

------
fit2rule
"Things are falling from the sky - go outside and look!"

Umm .. if ever there were a case for breakaway civilizations digging big, deep
holes, and moving a bit of the species there, this statement would be it.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
There's another recent article on the Chelyabinsk asteroid here:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2014/02/14/chelyabi...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2014/02/14/chelyabinsk_asteroid_impact_one_year_later.html)

------
adenner
I was unable to watch from an iOS device without installing the Interlude
player… thanks, but no thanks!

------
spuz
How do I view the 20 different perspectives? Only four are available on the
map that's shown after the intro.

------
tempodox
That's nice, but you shouldn't require people to unplug any speaker cables
before opening a web site.

